# Overlay new shingles - Should I/Can I - do it?



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

This will work but probably will shorten the life of the roof
Dale Chomechko
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

My home was 17 years old with Celotex 3-tab shingles on it when I covered over it with OC 3-tabs, that was 19 years ago and it's still problem free.

Main ingredient to a lasting roof system is the installer/s,
choose a good roofer.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

This can void your insurance policy.

Do you have replacement cost insurance?

In MN here, inside the "hail area" (certain counties), it is illegal to do an overlay.


----------



## jpike3211 (May 20, 2009)

*Where do you live?*

Mike,

Post the area or town where you live. There might be some remedial resources for you, which might require you to do more research.

I recommend you get somebody to help you remove the shingles cheaper than what a roofing company may charge. Also check the possibility of financing.

An overlay does put additional stress on the structure of your home. Doors may not shut properly and walls may start to warp or crack. Unless your frame and foundation are pretty solid, I wouldn't do an overlay. It's also more expensive in the long term to remove two layers, and your house may lose some value (if you ever need to sell it).

Also check your city's codes and your Department of Insurance. I'm appalled at your insurance adjuster.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

If you have replacement cost insurance, you get the depreciation when the work is completed.


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in Vancouver & most if not all manufacturers will not warranty an overlay but I have torn off as many as five layers off an old house.
Tends to not look very good either
Only time I've done it is on builings slated to be knocked down in 5-10 years. I provide no warranty on this work & make it very clear on my quotes
Dale Chomechko 
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

The manufacturers that I have requested information from here in my area,
which were GAF/Elk, OC, Tamko and Certainteed,
all recommend re-roofing, but still warranty lay-overs.
They actually have information about lay-over procedures in their spec sheets.

I have seen dozens of lay-overs last the life span expectancy.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Never overlay. The shingle manufacturers don't like this practice and if you look up their websites they discourage it. It adds unnecessary weight to the roof and speeds the breakdown of the shingle, not to mention that new flashing may be needed and you can't do this without ripping off the old layer.


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

I have actually read the instructions for an overlay & if you off set your shingles from the previous layer, first overlay doesn't look too bad. 
But this is rarely done. Most of what I see is an overlay on cedar shingles, this look like hell in about 6-8 years with the humps causing the shingles to lose granules in those places.
If you ever sell this house an inspector will usually pick up on it & you may pay for it in resale. ALWAYS CONSIDER RESALE!
Dale Chomechko
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## jordy3738 (May 24, 2009)

I'd avoid it due to the possibility of the Insurance companies not covering it if anything happens and also the shingle manufactures may not warrant them either.


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

MJW said:


> This can void your insurance policy.
> 
> Do you have replacement cost insurance?
> 
> In MN here, inside the "hail area" (certain counties), it is illegal to do an overlay.


 Note To MJW
You can have 12 good crews working for you 
You just have to have good management working for you.
WE inspect all our sites every day, we have our own installation manual as well as as outlining proper etiquette on the job. If you are trying to manage 12 crews on your own your hooped.
Dale Chomechko 
DC Roofing Inc


----------

